# Southern Utah Trip-With Pics!



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess since this trip was so diverse, I will post my report here.

A few months back, my pops told me that he and my uncle were planning a backpacking trip down to Escalante, Coyote Gulch to be specific. He said that they were just going to do a weekend, but since I hadn't taken any time off recently, I figured that me and the wife could go down a day early, so I could show her around Richfield (where my dad grew up, and I spent time visiting my grandpa), and also to do a little fishing at Piute.

We got down there around 10 am on Thursday, and started the tour. After a stop at Wally's for some forgotten items, I showed her around town. We stopped and my grandma and grandpa's graves to pay our respects, and then went out north of town to do a little shooting with my 9mm.[attachment=14:1qbpjc36]redrock.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]
[attachment=13:1qbpjc36]Firsttime.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]

After shooting through a box of bullets, we decided to go grab some lunch at the Ideal Dairy. They make a pretty good turkey club by the way!

After lunch we made the jaunt down to Piute to wet a line. It was the first time I had ever been there, so we just went over by the boat launch, and fished from the shore. The wind had kicked up a little, but luckily the fish were eating the heavy little swimbaits that we threw to them.[attachment=12:1qbpjc36]Piutefish.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]
[attachment=11:1qbpjc36]Piuterainbow.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]

I was able to catch 5 good sized fish, that last silvery rainbow was the biggest, at around 18 inches. All of these fish were fatties. Four of them were dark spawning males. They all put up a good fight, and one of them even jumped clear out of the water. Unfortunately, Mrs. Chaser lost the only one she had on, so still no first fish for her, but we'll keep trying![attachment=10:1qbpjc36]fishing.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]

After a full day of traveling, shooting, and fishing, we went back to Richfield for some grub and a good night's rest. Friday morning came early, as everyone wanted to meet in Escalante at 10:30. After a bite to eat at the gas station, we took off on the washboard they call "Road to Hole In The Rock". 45 miles of bumpy, dusty road is hell on a car by the way. We parked the cars at the Hurricane wash trailhead, and piled into the trucks to drive to the 40 mile Ridge trailhead.
[attachment=9:1qbpjc36]40miridgetrail.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]
The desert is a pretty place this time of year, and not all too uncomfortable. The hike to the Crack in the Wall wasn't too long, but the trail was mostly sand, so it made for sore calves and foot arches. Once we got to the rim of the gulch, it was quite a sight to behold.[attachment=8:1qbpjc36]Crackinthewallview.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]
[attachment=7:1qbpjc36]Crackinthewallview2.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]

The view of the Escalante River from just above The Crack in the Wall. It was amazing!
[attachment=6:1qbpjc36]EscalanteRiver.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]

Slipping through Crack in the Wall
[attachment=5:1qbpjc36]crackinthewall.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]
[attachment=4:1qbpjc36]Crackinthewall2.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]

Steven's Arch
[attachment=3:1qbpjc36]stevensarch.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]

View from camp our first morning in the gulch [attachment=2:1qbpjc36]coyotegulchmorn1.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]

One of many waterfalls in the Gulch
[attachment=1:1qbpjc36]coyotewtrfl.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]

One of the few seeps that give fresh, clean water. 
[attachment=0:1qbpjc36]coyoteseep.JPG[/attachment:1qbpjc36]


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Crap it cut me off at 15 pics. I have to leave for work now anyway, so I will finish this off later. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks Chaser. I have done the Gulch a long time ago but your pics make me want to go back. S. Utah sure is nice this time of year.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice man. I love how those bows get airborn in Piute for some reason. I saw LOAH catch one that was about 20 inches and it went flying! What kind of swimbaits were you using?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

This is good stuff ChaserOfAllBirds !!   

Good job ... 8) 

It will be good to see the 'rest of the story'..


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Chaser, I just did Coyote Gulch earlier this week. 
Recognize the waterfall?[attachment=3:5wt4nbtv]coyote waterfall.JPG[/attachment:5wt4nbtv]
Did you see the rock art?[attachment=2:5wt4nbtv]small rock art.JPG[/attachment:5wt4nbtv]

We were actually supposed to do Neon Canyon in the same area. This is the last rappell of the canyon.[attachment=1:5wt4nbtv]neon rap.JPG[/attachment:5wt4nbtv]
But apparently this part of the canyon changed this spring so it isn't possible to get through because of the water/sand/log jam conditions.[attachment=0:5wt4nbtv]small neon keeper pothole.JPG[/attachment:5wt4nbtv]
At least we didn't get stuck in there - probably wouldn't have made it out. We ended up doing coyote and calf creek falls instead.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, great pics from both of you. Makes me want to get out for a hike/trail ride. That very first pic, Chaser, really took me back. I spent all my time as a young'un chasing lizards and snakes up that hill "Bull's Head." If I'm not mistaken, it looks as if it was taken from the bottom of the hill right by the water tower. Anyway, thanks for the nostalgic moment.


----------

